# hi im new. i think i may have ibs.



## angelicious (Jun 21, 2003)

i posted about my stomache problems on another website and someone told me about this site. i think it's a bit of a relief to know that im alone but then again i guess we are all going through miserable pain. it hurts so much. i can't explain it. i get really bad diarreah most of the time and my stomache hurts so bad. i can't believe my doctor hasn't told me about ibs though. or maybe he did? i don't think so. he just sent me to this specialist. anyways, my mom says it's because im to picky, i pig out on junk food, and i don't eat at the right time. sounds right. so im gonna try and eat well now. please pray for me. i will pray for all of you. anything that i can do to feel better? like medicine or a recipe or something. i usually take this chinese medicine thing. please help me. or please just comfort me. by the way i feel like throwing up right now. i better go to sleep.


----------



## TSMarine (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello Angelicious... 1st things first... Your mom is right... Junk food makes IBS way way way worse... you gotta watch out for what you eat... No taco bell!... well... maybe once a month  nah... just stick with Salad's... Fruit... in order for this to get better you cant be picky... u gotta have some self control over what you eat. Do some homework on the internet "Looking around for ibs relief" not only this website but doctor web site's about maybe looking for some Perscription's you could take every once and a while or sumthin. Talk about it with your mother, your father and see what you can do... just make sure IBS doesnt control you before u have a chance to control it... just keep that in mind...well, good luck hope u can get some help soon. later


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey angel...what symptoms do you have?


----------



## horselover18 (Sep 25, 2003)

HI ANGELICIOUS I'M HORSELOVER18 AND I THINK YOURE MOMS RIGHT YOU SHOUDENT EAT JUNK FOOD BECAUES IT REALLY MAKES YOURE STOMACH HURT WORSE AND DONT WORRY IM STILL GOING THROUGH IT AND SOMETIMES WHEN MY STOMACH HURTS IT FEELS LIKE YOURE ON FIRE AND YOURE RIPPING OUT YOURE RIBS AHHHHHH! BUT IN MY SCHOOL I THOGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN MY CLASS WHO HAD IBS BUT I WASN'T MY FRIEND HAS IT BUT HERS IS GOIUNG AWAY.WHAT SYMTOMS DO YOU HAVE? I HAVE IBS_D THANKS FOR LISINING. HORSELOVER18


----------



## horselover18 (Sep 25, 2003)

HI ANGELICIOUS I'M HORSELOVER18 AND I THINK YOURE MOMS RIGHT YOU SHOUDENT EAT JUNK FOOD BECAUES IT REALLY MAKES YOURE STOMACH HURT WORSE AND DONT WORRY IM STILL GOING THROUGH IT AND SOMETIMES WHEN MY STOMACH HURTS IT FEELS LIKE YOURE ON FIRE AND YOURE RIPPING OUT YOURE RIBS AHHHHHH! BUT IN MY SCHOOL I THOGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN MY CLASS WHO HAD IBS BUT I WASN'T MY FRIEND HAS IT BUT HERS IS GOING AWAY.WHAT SYMTOMS DO YOU HAVE? I HAVE IBS_D THANKS FOR LISINING. HORSELOVER18


----------

